

AdDuplex launches the first cross promotion network for Windows 8 - ailon
http://blog.adduplex.com/2012/07/adduplex-for-windows-8-is-here.html

======
hdivider
Interesting - and nice to see such an early release.

Personally I'm just waiting for the C++/DirectX model to be supported. It
makes more sense, because AdDuplex is IMHO best for indie game devs as a
hardcoded fall-back position for Microsoft's own advertising platform (which
can frequently fail to serve ads, for whatever reason).

~~~
ailon
That's coming. We just wanted to start with technology that is closest to what
we are comfortable with and then move into other areas.

------
Toshio
Why is this spam story even on the front page?

C'mon, HN, you can do better than this!

~~~
freehunter
A large part of HN is developers trying to make money/earn reputation. An ad
network for a new release of an OS is important in that regard. Not a big
surprise it's popular.

